# Heat Mat and Repti-Carpet in wooden viv?



## aelincorp (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry if this has been covered already and I missed in my last search.

I have a new wooden viv coming for my Leos and I wandered if it was best to mount the Heat mat underneath the wooden base or inside the viv under the Repti-Carpet?

Any advice would be awesome .


----------



## longdog13 (Nov 3, 2011)

aelincorp said:


> Sorry if this has been covered already and I missed in my last search.
> 
> I have a new wooden viv coming for my Leos and I wandered if it was best to mount the Heat mat underneath the wooden base or inside the viv under the Repti-Carpet?
> 
> Any advice would be awesome .


Inside under the carpet:2thumb: simples


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

As above if you put it under the viv you won't the correct heat as wood has good insulating propities


----------

